# ......and Three More



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

my New Year's resolution to limit my watch acquisition

just flew out the window.....










Alexus


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Alexus,

Piling them up there, you've got the WCV - Watch Collecting Virus









Middle one looks good, I would look for a dark red ("maroon" colour in English) colour strap for it to set the dial off, but that's just me!


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice collection. I bet you have twice as many by the end of the month.









It's hard to believe that it's already the 12th of February and I still haven't bought one since Christmas. I just haven't seen anything I've liked yet... I've bookmarked a few Moscow Olympics "Stadium" watches though...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice selection you have got there Alexus.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful collection Alexus.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice watches Alexus

I like specially the white dial raketa

S!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a watch limit









No really, I do









It`s exactly the number I`ll have when I stop buying the darn things
















BTW love that Zim


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have a watch limit It`s exactly the number I`ll have when I stop buying the darn things


----------

